# [Risolto] accesso internet tramite router

## decabrista

Ho installato gentoo 2005.1 e durante l'installazione la rete è stata rilevata automaticamente.

Adesso però testando la rete tramite ping su vari hostname mi dice:hostname unknown.

Proprietà connessione di rete:

Indirizzo ip:192.168.1.3

subnet mask :255.255.255.0

gateway predefinito: 192.168.1.1

router pirelli 

/etc/conf.d/net :

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

cosa devo fare?Last edited by decabrista on Wed Feb 08, 2006 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## u238

il router lo riesci a pingare?

```

#ping 192.168.1.1

```

l'interfaccia di rete è su correttamente?

```

#ifconfig eth0

```

----------

## decabrista

il router non lo pinga....come faccio a capire se l'interfaccia di rete è su correttamente?

----------

## u238

 *u238 wrote:*   

> il router lo riesci a pingare?
> 
> ```
> 
> #ifconfig eth0
> ...

 

----------

## decabrista

si,l'interfaccia di rete è su....ma non riesco a pingare il router

----------

## u238

ma non puoi postare l'output per cortesia?  :Rolling Eyes: 

cmq detto così sembra strano.. sicuro di non aver sbagliato cavo? ..tipo l'incrociato per la connessione diretta, normale altrimenti ecc ecc.. il cavo è funzionante al 100%?

----------

## decabrista

questo è il cavo con cui sono collegato adesso ad internet...direi che funziona.

questo è l'output di ifconfig:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:F5:07:07:B8

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x9800

----------

## u238

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> questo è il cavo con cui sono collegato adesso ad internet...direi che funziona.
> 
> 

 

Molte volte i router funzionano con qualsiasi cavo, sia incrociato ke diretto, come per esempio il mio... cmq il problema non sembra quello...

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è l'output di ifconfig:
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:F5:07:07:B8
> ...

 

questo sembra l'output di "ifconfig eth0" e non di "ifconfig" ...se è davvero di ifconfig ti manca il loopback e mi sa ke hai fatto gran casino nella configurazione..

Cmq indica che la scheda funziona, ma non è stata inizializzata.. hai dato un

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

?

Queste cose sono cmq descritte molto bene nell'handbook.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

----------

## decabrista

scusa,non mi hai chiesto l'output di ifconfig eth0?

comunque era l'output di ifconfig etho..forse avevo postato male.

l'operazione di inizializzazione l'ho fatta anche se forse l'output nn corrisponde

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> scusa,non mi hai chiesto l'output di ifconfig eth0?
> 
> comunque era l'output di ifconfig etho..forse avevo postato male.
> 
> l'operazione di inizializzazione l'ho fatta anche se forse l'output nn corrisponde

 

se l'output non corrisponde vuol dire che la scheda NON è stata configurata

hai settato /etc/conf.d/net secondo le tue esigenze?

----------

## decabrista

questo è il mio settaggio di /etc/conf.d/net:

/etc/conf.d/net : 

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" ) 

 e poi ho inizializzato con:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

----------

## u238

L'inizializzazione non da alcun errore? tutto [ok]? ..sembra strano  :Neutral: 

----------

## decabrista

L'inizializzazione mi dice solo che :has been already started...credo che venga inizxializzato all'avvio

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> L'inizializzazione mi dice solo che :has been already started...credo che venga inizxializzato all'avvio

 

magari dai un restart, invece che start

----------

## codadilupo

se 

```
questo è il mio settaggio di /etc/conf.d/net:

/etc/conf.d/net :

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )
```

ed é stato startato allora l'output deve essere:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:0B:45:24

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:362744 errors:0 dropped:6 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:284607 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:436368412 (416.1 Mb)  TX bytes:21465233 (20.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:225 Base address:0x4000 Memory:d0000000-d0000fff
```

L'output che hai postato tu riguarda un device inizializzato ma non configurato (ovvero c'e' il modulo, ma non gl'hai detto che IP usare etc..)

fai cosi', e vedi se funziona:

```
# route del default

# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3

# route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

Coda

----------

## decabrista

ho seguito i suggerimenti ma nn funziona.

il mio è output è:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:0B:45:24 

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:6 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:436368412 (416.1 Mb)  TX bytes:21465233 (20.4 Mb) 

          Interrupt:225 Base address:0x4000 Memory:d0000000-d0000fff

ed è diverso da quello che dovrebbe essere ---visto che i pacchetti sono a 0

Non so cosa fare

----------

## u238

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> ho seguito i suggerimenti ma nn funziona.
> 
> il mio è output è:
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:0B:45:24 
> ...

 

questo è l'output dopo i suggerimenti di codadilupo? ..prima non erano differenti?  :Rolling Eyes: 

L'output di ifconfig ora sembra corretto.. hai riprovato a pingare il router?

..ora che mi viene in mente.. che skeda di rete hai? ..ho sentito dei problemi di compatibilità sul kernel 2.6.11 con delle 3COM pcmcia.. può essere davvero un problema di modulo/kernel.. che kernel usi? ..ne hai altri su cui hai testato per confermare che non è 1 problema di kernel?

prova posta un

```

#route

```

----------

## decabrista

il ping continua a nn andare .

ho una "fast ethernet pci national semiconductor"

kernel 2.6.12

----------

## u238

quindi? hai provato con 1 altro kernel?

----------

## decabrista

No,non ho provato con un altro .Ho appena finito l'installazione e non mi pare che mi desse la scelta del kernel.adesso nn saprei come recuperarne un altro .Comunque la mia scheda dovrebbe essere compatibile col kernel visto che è nella lista di menuconfig.

----------

## BlackBelt

può non servire a nulla ma posteresti un

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

prova a farti assegnare l'indirizzo con il dhcpd.

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> questo è il cavo con cui sono collegato adesso ad internet...direi che funziona.

 

Dato che hai una LAN con 3 PC, di quale cavo stai parlando?

Di quello che va dal PC all'HUB/Switch o di quello che va dall'HUB/Switch al router?

Poi, sempre perché hai 3 PC perché non provi a pingare da il PC con gentoo da un altro PC e viceversa?

----------

## u238

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> No,non ho provato con un altro .Ho appena finito l'installazione e non mi pare che mi desse la scelta del kernel.adesso nn saprei come recuperarne un altro .Comunque la mia scheda dovrebbe essere compatibile col kernel visto che è nella lista di menuconfig.

 

Si ma non metto in dubbio che non sia supportata dal kernel, è che a volte, in alcune versioni i kernel hanno problemi casuali cn alcune periferiche specifiche, proprio come è successo al mio amico, che ha passato giorni a capire perchè non funzionasse, e poi ha scoperto che era 1 bug nel kernel. Sto pensando ad 1 bug perchè mi sembra assurdo che non vada..!

[EDIT]

Ho riletto il post..

Durante l'installazione hai usato il DHCP? ..prova ad usare quello.. ke versione del kernel c'era sul LiveCD? ..sono sempre + convinto che sia 1 problema di kernel..non so perchè  :Neutral: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## decabrista

Parlo del cavo che dal mio pc va allo switch a cui sono collegati anche gli altri 2 pc.

Ho provato a pingare gli altri 2 pc della lan:niente.

Ho provato a seguire le istruzioni della guida d'installazione per configurare manualmente la rete e non va.

Ho provato il dhcp ma quando provo a pingare mi dice network unreachable..evidentemente non è supportato.

(è normale invece che durante l'installazione la rete fosse stata rilevata in automatico e quindi con dhcp?)

Scusate per i threads duplicati.Grazie.

ciao

----------

## BlackBelt

con gli altri pc riesci a pingare il router?

----------

## decabrista

questa lan di 3 pc, che condivide internet tramite router pirelli tiscali, ha sempre funzionato con 3 Win xp e continua a funzionare tutt'ora.Quando avvio gentoo il mio pc non la rileva ,gli altri 2 pc continuano funzionare come prima coi loro win xp.

----------

## Luca89

Io proverei ad usare il DHCP per evitare problemi, inoltre potrebbe essere un problema di configurazione del kernel, quindi magari prova a compilarlo con genkernel e vedere cosa succede.

----------

## decabrista

Io proverei a leggere i post precedenti visto che ho scritto di aver usato genkernel durante l'installazione  e di aver provato dhcp senza risultati :

Parlo del cavo che dal mio pc va allo switch a cui sono collegati anche gli altri 2 pc. 

Ho provato a pingare gli altri 2 pc della lan:niente. 

Ho provato a seguire le istruzioni della guida d'installazione per configurare manualmente la rete e non va. 

Ho provato il dhcp ma quando provo a pingare mi dice network unreachable..evidentemente non è supportato. 

(è normale invece che durante l'installazione la rete fosse stata rilevata in automatico e quindi con dhcp?)

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma provando a leggere i post precedenti non ho capito se hai provato a dare un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart (visto che con start ti dice che è già avviata) e dirci se va tutto bene.

Posso chiederti che ip/netmask hanno gli altri pc ?

----------

## decabrista

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma provando a leggere i post precedenti non ho capito se hai provato a dare un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart (visto che con start ti dice che è già avviata) e dirci se va tutto bene.
> 
> Posso chiederti che ip/netmask hanno gli altri pc ?

 

si,ho dato /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart e tutto va male.

Gli altri 2 pc hanno ip 192.168.1.2 e 192.168.1.4 (il mio 192.168.1.3)

La netmask mi sa che deve essere uguale per tutti 255.255.255.0 mi sbaglio?

----------

## Kernel78

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> La netmask mi sa che deve essere uguale per tutti 255.255.255.0 mi sbaglio?

 

In linea teorica si ma in liena teorica la tua rete dovrebbe funzionare quindi stiamo controllando ogni cosa   :Wink: 

In che senso il restart va male ? ti da [!!] e in caso il file di log ti segnala qualcosa ?

La butto li ... non è che potresti riavviare con il livecd e vedere come viene configurata la rete e replicare quella configurazione ?

----------

## decabrista

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   La netmask mi sa che deve essere uguale per tutti 255.255.255.0 mi sbaglio? 
> 
> In linea teorica si ma in liena teorica la tua rete dovrebbe funzionare quindi stiamo controllando ogni cosa  
> 
> In che senso il restart va male ? ti da [!!] e in caso il file di log ti segnala qualcosa ?
> ...

 

Il restart va male nel senso che riesegue l'inizializzazione assegna i valori ma non cambia nulla...i ping non funzionano.

Ho riavviato il livecd e la rete funziona tramite net-setup eth0 con questa configurazione:

Ip 192.168.1.3

broadcast 192.168.1.255

netmask 255.255.255.0

gateway 192.168.1.1

nameserver 213.205.32.70

poi ho riavviato gentoo e la rete NON funziona con queste impostazioni in /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

Devo aggiungere o modificare qualcosa?

Ad esempio qualcosa che riguardi broadcast o nameserver ?

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa, mi permetto di citarmi  *Quote:*   

> In che senso il restart va male ? ti da [!!] e in caso il file di log ti segnala qualcosa ? 

 

----------

## decabrista

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa, mi permetto di citarmi  *Quote:*   In che senso il restart va male ? ti da [!!] e in caso il file di log ti segnala qualcosa ?  

 

Come ho scritto nel post precedente il restart lo fa ma la rete nn funziona lo stesso...non so cosa aggiungere.

----------

## Kernel78

Sia quando stoppa che quando riavvia il servizio dice sempre [ok] ? nel log non segna nulla ?

----------

## decabrista

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sia quando stoppa che quando riavvia il servizio dice sempre [ok] ? nel log non segna nulla ?

 

Si,dice sempre ok,niente punti esclamativi.

Ma /etc/conf.d/net va bene così?

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1"

----------

## makoomba

posta

```
dmesg | grep eth

lspci | grep Ethernet

lsmod

```

----------

## decabrista

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> posta
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep eth
> 
> ...

 

Non riesco a fare la barra verticale | con linux la tastiera è diversa.

----------

## makoomba

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Non riesco a fare la barra verticale | con linux la tastiera è diversa.

 

cioè ? hai la tastiera inglese ?

```
loadkeys it
```

----------

## decabrista

devo postare il risultato di quei comandi?

ma come faccio il copia incolla?

----------

## Kernel78

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> devo postare il risultato di quei comandi?
> 
> ma come faccio il copia incolla?

 

o lo salvi su floppy e lo passi su un pc collegato a internet

o lo stampi e lo digiti a manina

o fai una foto al monitor e la metti online  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> La butto li ... non è che potresti riavviare con il livecd e vedere come viene configurata la rete e replicare quella configurazione ?

 

Beh, un "ifconfig -a" dal liveCD non é affatto una cattiva idea...

----------

## codadilupo

posso fare una domanda stupida ?

Ma tu hai provato anche a pingare gentoo da win ? eth0 é davvero la tua scehda di rete ? (magari é eth1 o eth2 o ethN)

Coda

----------

## decabrista

ifconfig-a dal livecd è:

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0E:35:0B:45:24 

inet addr:192.168.1.3 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:6 overruns:0 frame:0 

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

RX bytes:436368412 (416.1 Mb) TX bytes:21465233 (20.4 Mb) 

Interrupt:225 Base address:0x4000 Memory:d0000000-d0000fff 

se mi dite come copiare lsmod su floppy ve lo posto con piacere.

Per quanto riguarda coda di lupo con /sbin/ifconfig elenca solo eth0 e lo.

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> eth0 é davvero la tua scehda di rete ? (magari é eth1 o eth2 o ethN)

 

Il MAC sembrerebbe corrispondere... a questo punto non so che pensare se non a un errato modulo.

----------

## decabrista

ma rispetto al livecd dove le stesse impostazioni fanno funzionare la rete  cosa può cambiare?

Io ho usato genkernel non so sarà questo?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 
> 
> routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1"

 

la sintassi giusta non dovrebbe essere:

```
routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.1.1")
```

posta un route -n

----------

## codadilupo

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda coda di lupo con /sbin/ifconfig elenca solo eth0 e lo.

 

se dai:

```
ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig vedrai che elencherà solo lo.
```

Il solo fatto che tu non veda altri device, non indica che non esistano. Ad ogni modo, visto che il MAC é il medesimo sia da livecd che da Gentoo dovremmo star lavorando sulla schenda giusta  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   
> 
> config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 
> 
> routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" 
> ...

 

Si', infatti. Ma ho provato a fargli dare route add default gw 192.168.1.1 e pare che la cosa non abbia sortito risultati...

Coda

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si', infatti. Ma ho provato a fargli dare route add default gw 192.168.1.1 e pare che la cosa non abbia sortito risultati...
> 
> 

 

Uhm, le route precedenti le avevate eliminate?

----------

## decabrista

Posto route -n :

destination     gateway       genmask           flag    metric    ref    use    iface

192.168.1.0    0.0.0.0        255.255.255.0     u         0           0     0       eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1      255.0.0.0           ug       0          0     0        lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1    0.0.0.0              ug       0           0     0     eth0

----------

## codadilupo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Uhm, le route precedenti le avevate eliminate?

 

Beh

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> fai cosi', e vedi se funziona:
> 
> ```
> # route del default
> 
> ...

 

spero di si'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## u238

sentite, sarò anche cocciuto... ma il liveCD che versione di kernel usa.. e tu quale stai usando?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non ho letto tutto il thread ma solo gli ultimi post  :Razz: 

----------

## u238

Ho sempre l'impressione di non essere considerato in sto forum... magari son antipatico..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## decabrista

Sto usando il kernel 2.6.12

Il live cd non so quale usi...come faccio a vederlo?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Sto usando il kernel 2.6.12
> 
> Il live cd non so quale usi...come faccio a vederlo?

 

```
uname -a
```

posta anche l'ifconfig e il route -n del live cd

----------

## decabrista

[/u][/b][u] *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   Sto usando il kernel 2.6.12
> 
> Il live cd non so quale usi...come faccio a vederlo? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il kernel che sto usando e quello del livecd sono uguali:2.6.12

l'ifconfig è uguale.

il route -n differisce solo per una cosa: l'1 (che ho messo tra parentesi)

 nel route -n del mio sistema è 0.

destination gateway genmask flag metric ref use iface 

192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 u 0 0 0 eth0 

127.0.0.0 127.0.0.1 255.0.0.0 ug 0 0 0 lo 

0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 ug  (1) 0 0  eth0

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

mi riposti per favore l'ifconfig? (non del live cd)

Ho visto che ne hai postato 2, uno del live cd e uno del sistema che hai installato, ma non è possibile perchè sono ESATTAMENTE identici

----------

## decabrista

Dimmi per favore come copiare l'ifconfig su un floppy.grazie

----------

## u238

monti il floppy

```

mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

```

copi l'output

```

ifconfig -a > /mnt/floppy/ifconfig_output.txt

```

----------

## decabrista

 *u238 wrote:*   

> monti il floppy
> 
> ```
> 
> mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
> ...

 

Eh già dimenticavo che ho problemi a montare il floppy:)

mi dice che lo special device /dev/fd0 doesn't exist

nell'/etc/fstab

ho scritto così:

/dev/fd0       /mnt/floppy           auto         noauto,user       0    0

----------

## u238

Io farei 1 salto a Lourdes....   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Crive

Hai provato a controllare i DNS?

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## decabrista

 *Crive wrote:*   

> Hai provato a controllare i DNS?
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

questo è il contenuto del del file /etc/resolv.conf:

nameserver 213.205.32.70

nameserver 213.205.36.70

Sono quelli impostati nella connessione funzionante con Win Xp

----------

## u238

è inutile che pretendi che noi ti aiutiamo se alla metà delle domande che ti facciamo non dai risposta, se non sai far funzionare il lettore floppy, allora copiati giù a mano le differenze rispetto all'output dell'altro ifconfig, no?

Sembra che sia tu a farci il favore a risponderci alle domande +ttosto che noi a cercare di aiutarti -.-

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## decabrista

 *u238 wrote:*   

> è inutile che pretendi che noi ti aiutiamo se alla metà delle domande che ti facciamo non dai risposta, se non sai far funzionare il lettore floppy, allora copiati giù a mano le differenze rispetto all'output dell'altro ifconfig, no?
> 
> Sembra che sia tu a farci il favore a risponderci alle domande +ttosto che noi a cercare di aiutarti -.-
> 
> 

 

Ifconfig Livecd:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:CD:34:B7:EE  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3401 (3.3 Kb)  TX bytes:2194 (2.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Ifconfig sistema installato:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:CD:34:B7:EE  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST  RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)Last edited by decabrista on Wed Feb 08, 2006 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makoomba

ci riprovo...

posta (non da livecd)

```
dmesg | grep eth

lspci | grep Ethernet

lsmod

```

----------

## decabrista

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ci riprovo...
> 
> posta (non da livecd)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

MODULE         SIZE     USED    BY

eth1394         20904      0

dm_mod        57860      0

ata_piix         9668        0

ahci              11588       0

sata_qstor      9860       0

sata_vsc         8196       0

sata_vli           7392      0

sata_sis           7232      0

sata_sx4         13764     0

sata_nv           9476      0

sat_via           8612        0

sat_svw          7684       0

sat_sil            9284        0

sat_promise    11076      0

libata              46628     12    ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_vli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

spb2               23688       0

ohci 1394         34452      0

ieee 1394        100792     3    eth1394,sbp2.ohci1394

sl811_hcd          13600     0

ohci_hcd           21284      0

uhci_hcd           32144      0

usb_storage       70752     0

usbhid               43040     0

ehci_hcd            31816     0

usbscore          115996     7    sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

----------

## makoomba

ma cos'è, una caccia al tesoro ?

e gli altri due comandi ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ma cos'è, una caccia al tesoro ?
> 
> e gli altri due comandi ?

 

Se li posta tutti insieme si perde tutta la suspance  :Laughing: 

@decabrista

Senza offesa ma trovo snervante questo tira e molla tra le richieste che ti facciamo e le tue risposte  :Confused: 

----------

## decabrista

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ma cos'è, una caccia al tesoro ?
> 
> e gli altri due comandi ?

 

Io trovo snervante ricopiare tutto su un blocknotes e poi digitarlo sul forum,trovo ancora più snervante il fatto che voi non capiate che sono un neofita e a volte nn capisco bene cosa richiedete esattamente e quindi diciamo che mi fa quasi inkazzare leggere dei post in cui voi fate gli scocciati.Chiarito questo andiamo avanti:

Il primo comando:

eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ben collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0:ieee1394 ipv4 over 1394 ethernet(fw-host)

Il secondo comando non sortisce alcun effetto!

Il terzo comando, che ho copiato carta e penna visto che il floppy nn lo monta,non mi viene più chiaro di così e te lo riposto:

MODULE     SIZE    USED    BY

eth1394 20904 0 

dm_mod 57860 0 

ata_piix 9668 0 

ahci 11588 0 

sata_qstor 9860 0 

sata_vsc 8196 0 

sata_vli 7392 0 

sata_sis 7232 0 

sata_sx4 13764 0 

sata_nv 9476 0 

sat_via 8612 0 

sat_svw 7684 0 

sat_sil 9284 0 

sat_promise 11076 0 

libata 46628 12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_vli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise 

spb2 23688 0 

ohci 1394 34452 0 

ieee 1394 100792 3 eth1394,sbp2.ohci1394 

sl811_hcd 13600 0 

ohci_hcd 21284 0 

uhci_hcd 32144 0 

usb_storage 70752 0 

usbhid 43040 0 

ehci_hcd 31816 0 

usbscore 115996 7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

----------

## codadilupo

c.v.d.: la eth0 che usi é in raltà la firewire.

Se il secondo comando non sortisce effettisignifica che non hai un device Ethernet.

P.S.: mi viene in mente ora. LA tua scheda é una pcmcia, giusto ? Allora, forse, ti sve lo yenta socket per farla andare, oltre al modulo della scheda.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Feb 08, 2006 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makoomba

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Io trovo snervante ricopiare tutto su un blocknotes e poi digitarlo sul forum,trovo ancora più snervante il fatto che voi non capiate che sono un neofita e a volte nn capisco bene cosa richiedete esattamente e quindi diciamo che mi fa quasi inkazzare leggere dei post in cui voi fate gli scocciati.Chiarito questo andiamo avanti:

 

eh ?

devo essermi perso la parte in cui mi pagavi il tempo che dedico a risolvere un tuo problema.

nessuno ti deve niente su questo forum, nè su altri.

chiarito questo, stai usando la firewire come interfaccia ethernet, ovvio che non ti funziona una mazza.

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo essermi perso la parte in cui mi pagavi il tempo che dedico a risolvere un tuo problema.
> 
> nessuno ti deve niente su questo forum, nè su altri.
> ...

 

Come detto da makoomba mi pare che il tuo atteggiamento sia un tantino eccessivo. Ora molta della gente che frequenta questo forum, anche se è difficile crederci ha una vita sociale, quindi a mio avviso dovresti essere grato se qualcuno dedica il suo tempo  per cercare di risolvere i tuoi problemi di connettività.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stai usando la firewire come interfaccia ethernet, ovvio che non ti funziona una mazza.

 

Detto ciò, credo faresti bene a seguire questo consiglio.

----------

## decabrista

Vedo che vi siete risentiti,non era mia intenzione ottenere questo risultato.

Vi ho ringraziato quando sono riuscito ad installare gentoo perchè senza di voi non ci sarei riuscito.

Volevo solo far notare che,se non posto subito ed esattamente quello che mi chiedete,è perchè devo prima ricopiarlo e poi digitarlo sul forum e siccome è un'operazione pallosa e la faccio da 3 giorni vi prego di non incazzarvi se mi sfugge qualcosa.Io la questione la chiuderei quì.

Sperando che vogliate ancora aiutarmi:

la mia scheda è una fast ethernet pci national semiconductor.

stabilito che sto usando la firewire come interfaccia ethernet cosa devo fare per rimediare?Grazie.

----------

## makoomba

riposta gli stessi comandi, stavolta da livecd.

----------

## Ic3M4n

prima di dover trascrivere tutto   :Laughing: 

se la tua è effettivamente una  National Semiconduct cosa che puoi vedere con un lspci controlla di aver abilitato il modulo in questione nel kernel.

Device Drivers  --->Network device support  --->Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

----------

## decabrista

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> prima di dover trascrivere tutto  
> 
> se la tua è effettivamente una  National Semiconduct cosa che puoi vedere con un lspci controlla di aver abilitato il modulo in questione nel kernel.
> 
> Device Drivers  --->Network device support  --->Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

 

Ethernet (1000Mbit) o ethernet (10or 100)?

scusa se lo chiedo ma mi pare di aver ricevuto indicazioni su ethernet (10 or 100)

----------

## Ic3M4n

se è una fast ethernet dovrebbe essere la 1000. a meno che non mi sbagli. 

lascia in sospeso un attimo allora, quarda il livecd cosa ti carica:

il modulo NATSEMI è il 10-100

questo invece NS83820 è il 1000.

entrambi della national semiconductor.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

se hai una penna usb/lettore mp3 invece che copiarlo a mano in un blocknotes ti converrebbe usare quello, avrai meno problemi che con un dischetto

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> lascia in sospeso un attimo allora, quarda il livecd cosa ti carica:

 

decabrista, quando fai il boot da LiveCD monta la partizione di gentoo su /mnt/gentoo e dai i comandi:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /mnt/gentoo/root/livecd.config
```

```
lsmod > /mnt/gentoo/root/livecd.lsmod
```

in questo modo si può sapere in cosa il kernel del LiveCd é diverso dal tuo e quali moduli sono caricati  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

la cosa che mi lascia di stucco é che ha usato genkernel. In teoria questo dovrebbe sistemargli eventuali problemi di moduli non caricati, visto che si basa sullo stesso kernel del livecd, e che cerca di imitarne la fase di boot con l'initramfs ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## decabrista

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> riposta gli stessi comandi, stavolta da livecd.

 

LiveCd

Il primo comando:

natsemi eth0:natsemi dp8381[56] at 0xd00080000 (0000:12.0)

natsemi eth0:natsemi dp8381[56] at 0xd00080000 (0000:12.0)

eth0:dspcgf accepted after 0 sec 

eth0:link up

eth0:setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability

Il secondo comando non sortisce alcun effetto! 

Il terzo comando

MODULE SIZE USED BY 

parport-pc 28004 0

parport 22696 1 parport_pc

floppy 45204 0

pcspkr 2764 0

rtc      8940  0

yenta_socket 15208 0

rsrc_nonstatic 8352 1 yenta socket

pcmcia_core 29156 2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

natsemi 19872 0

slamp 297572 0

dm_mod 57860 

ata_piix 9668 0 

ahci 11588 0 

sata_qstor 9860 0 

sata_vsc 8196 0 

sata_vli 7392 0 

sata_sis 7232 0 

sata_sx4 13764 0 

sata_nv 9476 0 

sat_via 8612 0 

sat_svw 7684 0 

sat_sil 9284 0 

sat_promise 11076 0 

libata 46628 12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_vli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise 

spb2 23688 0 

ohci 1394 34452 0 

ieee 1394 100792 2 eth1394,sbp2

sl811_hcd 13600 0 

ohci_hcd 21284 0 

uhci_hcd 32144 0 

usb_storage 70752 0 

usbhid 43040 0 

ehci_hcd 31816 0 

usbscore 115996 7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

P.S.

Ho una penna usb come la monto?

----------

## makoomba

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> MODULE SIZE USED BY 
> 
> ...

 

sul sistema non livecd, dai 

```
modprobe natsemi
```

poi posta

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

domanda: hai installato hotplug ?

----------

## decabrista

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> MODULE SIZE USED BY 
> 
> ...

 

posto dmesg | grep eth0

eth1394:eth0 ieee 1394 ipv4 over 1394 ethernet (fw-host0)

Hi installato hotplug durante l'installazione,

adesso ho fatto di nuovo

 emerge --usepkg hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default

ho fatto na cazzata?

----------

## codadilupo

continua a non essere caricato il modulo. C'e' decisamente quaclosa che non va (che scoperta  :Very Happy: )

Coda

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

randomaze è geniale! abbiamo pensato a tutto... block notes, floppy, penna usb... tranne che a fargli copiare tutto nell'hard disk... LOL   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> randomaze è geniale! abbiamo pensato a tutto... block notes, floppy, penna usb... tranne che a fargli copiare tutto nell'hard disk... LOL  

 

cosa cambia se sono su due pc diversi ? E come accede da win in dual boot ad una partizione linux ? E come scrive su NTFS da linux  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## makoomba

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

non

```
dmesg | grep eth0
```

----------

## decabrista

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep eth
> ```
> ...

 

Scusate i casini,posto dmesg | grep eth:

eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ben collins <bcollins@debian.org> 

eth1394: eth0:ieee1394 ipv4 over 1394 ethernet(fw-host)

natsemi eth1:natsemi dp8381[56] at 0x0000800 (0000:00:12.0), 00:0b:cd:34:b7:ee

----------

## codadilupo

```
# ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.3

# route del default

# route add default gw 192.168.1.1

# ping -c 3 192.168.1.1 && ping -c 3 www.google.it
```

se tutto é ok, allora:

```
# ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

# rc-update del net.eth0

# rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Feb 08, 2006 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ben collins <bcollins@debian.org> 
> 
> eth1394: eth0:ieee1394 ipv4 over 1394 ethernet(fw-host)
> 
> natsemi eth1:natsemi dp8381[56] at 0x0000800 (0000:00:12.0), 00:0b:cd:34:b7:ee

 

```

# rmmod eth1394

# rmmod natsemi

# modprobe natsemi

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```

La eternet su firewire porta una sfiga tremenda. Ora che vedo l'indirizzo mail dell'autore capisco anche perché   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ben collins <bcollins@debian.org> 
> 
> eth1394: eth0:ieee1394 ipv4 over 1394 ethernet(fw-host)
> 
> natsemi eth1:natsemi dp8381[56] at 0x0000800 (0000:00:12.0), 00:0b:cd:34:b7:ee 
> ...

 

non credo basti. Al primo riavvio la firewire si riprendere il posto 0, no ?

 *Quote:*   

> La eternet su firewire porta una sfiga tremenda. Ora che vedo l'indirizzo mail dell'autore capisco anche perché  

 

ehehe, dai, é un baco del livecd, questo, non di debian  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non credo basti. Al primo riavvio la firewire si riprendere il posto 0, no ?

 

Vero, serve anche:

```
echo "eth1394" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
```

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   La eternet su firewire porta una sfiga tremenda. Ora che vedo l'indirizzo mail dell'autore capisco anche perché   
> 
> ehehe, dai, é un baco del livecd, questo, non di debian 

 

 :Razz: 

Ciò non toglie che quel modulo porta sfiga   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## decabrista

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.3
> 
> ...

 

Finalmente !!!!!!!!

é andato tutto bene seguendo le indicazioni del post di coda di lupo...aggiungendo al'inizio:

ifconfig eth0 down.

Vi ringrazio tutti per la pazienza e l'aiuto

----------

